# Old Canoe



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll have to find a picture and post it...but my goats love thier canoe. It was an old one that has a small hole in it. It is up-side-down in their pen and they love to jump on it. It kida wobles side to side when they jump on it...makes a heck of a racket but happy they are!


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

I love the conoe thing for the goats. We have a very old fishing boat that does not get used and is an eyesore, so I am going to try to sweettalk my husband into making it a goat toy because they need it. HA. By the way, I want to download a picture of something my husband built for the goats, how do I get it onto this website?


----------

